# Tiger Barbs and Cichlids?



## PonyMan (Jan 13, 2012)

Can you mix Tiger barbs together with Cichlids?

Steve


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

It all depends on the type of cichlids, how many tiger barbs, and the size of the tank. So once we know what cichlids your trying to mix with the TBs, it will be much easier to answer your question.


----------



## PonyMan (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I have 9 TB in a 20g right now. Waiting to finish the set up on the 55g to put them in. Am going to go with the least aggressive if the cichlids. Still looking at which ones as we speak. So I will have the 9TB in the 55g mixed with? yet?

Steve


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Least aggressive could apply to several cichlid species. But aside from which, I would not recommend this. Cichlids--thinking here of the South American and Central American species--are sedate fish. I would not risk their health by putting them in with something as nippy as Tiger Barb. The latter might leave them alone, but the risk is they might not.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

You could do African cichlids. The tiger barbs are active and aggressive enough to hold their own in a tank of african cichlids. As long as you start off with small africans, it should work out. You could also go with a trio or 2 pairs of Kribensis Cichlids.
And if don't want to go with Africans, I have seen people have success with keeping Convict Cichlids with tiger barbs.


----------



## PonyMan (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm really wanting to go with the less aggressive cichlids and have a few names written down as to which ones I may go with. I guess the TBs are on their own in the 20g then! 

Steve


----------



## manxlynx (Jan 18, 2012)

PonyMan said:


> Can you mix Tiger barbs together with Cichlids?
> 
> Steve


I have Keyhole cichlids with tiger barbs and they get on fine


----------

